# trapping on public lands



## ranger374 (Dec 9, 2010)

i found in the regulations booklet where it is illegal to trap on WMA's

but

anyone know if it is legal to trap on national forest lands outside of the WMA's.  i couldn't find a clear answer in the regulation booklet.


----------



## famlytraprz (Dec 9, 2010)

Yes it is legal to trap on all National Forests but not the WMA's.  Be prepared to have alot of your traps stolen by dog hunters if you are considering this.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 9, 2010)

Anybody who would steal from a  man`s trapline, or steal his gear, deserves his fate. No tolerance or forgiveness whatsoever.


----------



## thomas gose (Dec 9, 2010)

famlytraprz said:


> Yes it is legal to trap on all National Forests but not the WMA's.  Be prepared to have alot of your traps stolen by dog hunters if you are considering this.



I would never take anything that doesnt belong to me but traps on public last scare me terrible, i hunt my dogs on NF alot and this is always in the back of my mind. I know of several hounds killed by body traps set for otter or beaver.


----------



## ranger374 (Dec 9, 2010)

famlytraprz said:


> Yes it is legal to trap on all National Forests but not the WMA's.  Be prepared to have alot of your traps stolen by dog hunters if you are considering this.



sounds like you might have learned this the hard way.


----------



## ranger374 (Dec 9, 2010)

i was thinking about exploring some of the oconee NF around redlands, but i don't know if there is any NF land outside of the WMA there--anybody know???


----------



## poolecw (Dec 9, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Anybody who would steal from a  man`s trapline, or steal his gear, deserves his fate. No tolerance or forgiveness whatsoever.



What about the $5,000 coon dog that gets his leg broken from getting caught in a trap set on public land?  Or the dog that gets his neck snapped into from a conibear trap?  Is the trap owner liable? 

I won't steal or damage any trap I see on public land, but I will stick a limb in it to set it off.  I don't think people should be allowed to set traps on public land.  The only exception woulde be rubber jaw traps.

I am not anti trapping.  My uncle trapped and I also have trapped as a hobby.  I support trapper rights, however, I think they should not be set on public land where people run their dogs.


----------



## thomas gose (Dec 9, 2010)

poolecw said:


> What about the $5,000 coon dog that gets his leg broken from getting caught in a trap set on public land?  Or the dog that gets his neck snapped into from a conibear trap?  Is the trap owner liable?
> 
> I won't steal or damage any trap I see on public land, but I will stick a limb in it to set it off.  I don't think people should be allowed to set traps on public land.  The only exception woulde be rubber jaw traps.
> 
> I am not anti trapping.  My uncle trapped and I also have trapped as a hobby.  I support trapper rights, however, I think they should not be set on public land where people run their dogs.



i agree with this to an extent. except i dont begrudge anyone from useing public land but a season just for trapping and or small game where its a dog owner "use at your own risk"kinda deal. atleast then we would know when the dangerous times for a dog would be. i know trappers season is shorter than us coon hunters and its only fair for them to not use the land but idont want to lose a dog in a conibear trap either.


----------



## ranger374 (Dec 9, 2010)

thomas gose said:


> i agree with this to an extent. except i dont begrudge anyone from useing public land but a season just for trapping and or small game where its a dog owner "use at your own risk"kinda deal. atleast then we would know when the dangerous times for a dog would be. i know trappers season is shorter than us coon hunters and its only fair for them to not use the land but idont want to lose a dog in a conibear trap either.



i didn't realize this was such a touchy subject.  as a dog owner i can fully see your point.  i would not want to loose my dog on public land either.  when i used to duck hunt public lands, i chose not to take my lab for this same reason.  but, i know it would be hard to coon or rabbit hunt without dogs.  but that is a risk you take when hunting public lands.

I'm sure this is the reason that the DNR chose not to allow trapping on WMA's.

However, the federal lands as well as WMA's are OUR--not mine, yours, or theirs--so trappers have just as much right as the dog hunters.

if i was on public land, and my dog got in a trap, as long as it was legal to be there, i would not destroy or steal someone elses trap.  it would be tough to loose her--i feel your point fully.

if i did decide to put a line on public lands, i probally would not use bodygrip traps(unless in water) anyways.  

the biggest thing i usually use is a victor 1.75, which i have never seen break the leg of any dog sized animal.

t think as long as those using the lands respect others using the same lands, there would be a lot less hard feelings--for example--not using body gripping traps where a smaller coil spring could be used to easily release a non target catch.


----------



## ranger374 (Dec 9, 2010)

poolecw said:


> What about the $5,000 coon dog that gets his leg broken from getting caught in a trap set on public land?  Or the dog that gets his neck snapped into from a conibear trap?  Is the trap owner liable?
> 
> I won't steal or damage any trap I see on public land, but I will stick a limb in it to set it off.  I don't think people should be allowed to set traps on public land.  The only exception woulde be rubber jaw traps.
> 
> I am not anti trapping.  My uncle trapped and I also have trapped as a hobby.  I support trapper rights, however, I think they should not be set on public land where people run their dogs.



as long as trapping is legal on the land, the trap is properly tagged, the trapper is not liable for your dog.  that is a chance you take when you hunt public land.  

i don't think its right for dog hunters(and i do rabbit hunt with dogs myself) to think they should be the only ones to be able to use the land, just like i don't think its right a trapper would think he should be the only one to use it, or a deer hunter, or tree watchers, etc.--thats why the call it PUBLIC land.

would it be right for me to say i dont think people should run their dog on public land trappers use????

i think it comes down to a respect issue--see my post above about not using body grip traps, and using smaller coilspring traps.  i also don't think it would be right for you to set off the traps if you found them.  what if i just tied your dog to a tree where ever i found him to keep him from getting in a trap(not that i would do that!!)--but see my point


----------



## watashot89 (Dec 9, 2010)

poolecw said:


> What about the $5,000 coon dog that gets his leg broken from getting caught in a trap set on public land?  Or the dog that gets his neck snapped into from a conibear trap?  Is the trap owner liable?
> 
> I won't steal or damage any trap I see on public land, but I will stick a limb in it to set it off.  I don't think people should be allowed to set traps on public land.  The only exception woulde be rubber jaw traps.
> 
> I am not anti trapping.  My uncle trapped and I also have trapped as a hobby.  I support trapper rights, however, I think they should not be set on public land where people run their dogs.



Setting off/tampering with someone's trap is illegal. Just FYI.


----------



## plottman25 (Dec 9, 2010)

poolecw said:


> What about the $5,000 coon dog that gets his leg broken from getting caught in a trap set on public land?  Or the dog that gets his neck snapped into from a conibear trap?  Is the trap owner liable?
> 
> I won't steal or damage any trap I see on public land, but I will stick a limb in it to set it off.  I don't think people should be allowed to set traps on public land.  The only exception woulde be rubber jaw traps.
> 
> I am not anti trapping.  My uncle trapped and I also have trapped as a hobby.  I support trapper rights, however, I think they should not be set on public land where people run their dogs.



What he said.   I have no problem with people using steeltraps of any type, as longas they are set on their own land.


----------



## watashot89 (Dec 9, 2010)

What part of Public land do yall not understand?? As long as people aren't breaking the law, they can trap there. Don't like it, then hunt on your own land.


----------



## thomas gose (Dec 9, 2010)

watashot89 said:


> What part of Public land do yall not understand?? As long as people aren't breaking the law, they can trap there. Don't like it, then hunt on your own land.



this doesnt have to get into a wrestling match! i coon hunt public land 95% of the time and i know the risk i take with it being public and to be honest i worry about deer hunters alot more than i do trappers this started as a ? about legalities of it not who should be able to use it. it is public and if diff hunters cant coexist we may not have it in the future.


----------



## ranger374 (Dec 9, 2010)

plottman25 said:


> What he said.   I have no problem with people using steeltraps of any type, as longas they are set on their own land.



people like you give the dog hunters a bad name.  hopefully most dog hunters have a better mentality than you.

you don't see trappers on here saying dog hunters can hunt all they want as long as they are on their own land.

mabye you need to  look up the definition of PUBLIC.


----------



## ranger374 (Dec 9, 2010)

thomas gose said:


> this doesnt have to get into a wrestling match! i coon hunt public land 95% of the time and i know the risk i take with it being public and to be honest i worry about deer hunters alot more than i do trappers this started as a ? about legalities of it not who should be able to use it. it is public and if diff hunters cant coexist we may not have it in the future.



Thank you, someone with some common sense.


----------



## buckdog1 (Dec 9, 2010)

poolecw said:


> What about the $5,000 coon dog that gets his leg broken from getting caught in a trap set on public land?  Or the dog that gets his neck snapped into from a conibear trap?  Is the trap owner liable?
> 
> I won't steal or damage any trap I see on public land, but I will stick a limb in it to set it off.  I don't think people should be allowed to set traps on public land.  The only exception woulde be rubber jaw traps.
> 
> I am not anti trapping.  My uncle trapped and I also have trapped as a hobby.  I support trapper rights, however, I think they should not be set on public land where people run their dogs.


Can you possibly tell me the difference between a person using the government property, that we all own, for trapping and hunting. Personally i think anyone that would have $5,000 dollars in a coon dog has some issues but that is just my opinion. That being said everyone has the right to use the land for whatever they see fit as long as it is legal. I personally have never set a trap on public property but i wouldnt hesitate to if it were legal and i wanted to. I have never had more than a small cut on any dog, coyote, fox or bobcat that i have caught but i take precautions to not harm them. As far as rubber jaw traps go, in below freezing temps, they can do alot more damage than a offset and double laminated trap, that i use. I hate to rant but this kind of crap drives me nuts. 
And one other thing, if i were to catch someone setting off traps that i have worked so hard to get in the ground, somebodys coming away with their butt in a sling, might be me, but i can be you that they dont do it again.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 9, 2010)

plottman25 said:


> What he said.   I have no problem with people using steeltraps of any type, as longas they are set on their own land.



and I don't mind someone coon hunting, as long as their dogs stay on their land. 




T


----------



## plottman25 (Dec 10, 2010)

ranger374 said:


> people like you give the dog hunters a bad name.  hopefully most dog hunters have a better mentality than you.
> 
> you don't see trappers on here saying dog hunters can hunt all they want as long as they are on their own land.
> 
> mabye you need to  look up the definition of PUBLIC.



After reading my last post i can understand were i may have got some of yall fired up.  I am not anti trapping period, nor do i hunt on any public land NF or WMAs. I enjoy looking at yalls trapping pics here. I thought that one of the responses said that it was ilegal to setraps on NF lands.  I would think they should have seperate dates for doing so so that EVERONE could enjoy the public land without fear of their property being damaged be it a dog or traps.


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 10, 2010)

watashot89 said:


> What part of Public land do yall not understand?? As long as people aren't breaking the law, they can trap there. Don't like it, then hunt on your own land.





Throwback said:


> and I don't mind someone coon hunting, as long as their dogs stay on their land.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ranger374 said:


> you don't see trappers on here saying dog hunters can hunt all they want as long as they are on their own land.
> .


Oh you dont???


----------



## watashot89 (Dec 10, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> Oh you dont???



I didn't say that dog hunters can hunt, as long as they are on their own land. I'm saying don't get on this forum and complain about trappers and say they shouldn't be able to trap on NF. It is public land, and we aren't breaking the rules. If you don't like the fact that trappers can legally trap on NF, THEN go hunt on your own land. I have no problem with dog hunters. It just ridiculous that yall think you have the right to hunt but we shouldn't be able to trap.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 10, 2010)

When you set a trap on public land, do you mark it so that someone won't step on it?


----------



## watashot89 (Dec 10, 2010)

lbzdually said:


> When you set a trap on public land, do you mark it so that someone won't step on it?



No. But even if someone did step on it, it wouldnt do anything. Ive caught my fingers in the traps on multiple occasions. Just suck it up and take the trap off. And stepping on the trap with boots on..You wouldn't even notice besides the fact your foot would be held down. If there were serious issues with traps on NF, then it would be illegal.

And I speak for myself when I say I dont mark traps. Some peopleflag them.


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 10, 2010)

watashot89 said:


> I didn't say that dog hunters can hunt, as long as they are on their own land. I'm saying don't get on this forum and complain about trappers and say they shouldn't be able to trap on NF. It is public land, and we aren't breaking the rules. If you don't like the fact that trappers can legally trap on NF, THEN go hunt on your own land. I have no problem with dog hunters. It just ridiculous that yall think you have the right to hunt but we shouldn't be able to trap.


I didnt say crap about your trapping..So next time a private land owner dont let ya'll trap his farms..Thank a dog hunter for that!


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 10, 2010)

watashot89 said:


> No. But even if someone did step on it, it wouldnt do anything. Ive caught my fingers in the traps on multiple occasions. Just suck it up and take the trap off. And stepping on the trap with boots on..You wouldn't even notice besides the fact your foot would be held down. If there were serious issues with traps on NF, then it would be illegal.
> 
> And I speak for myself when I say I dont mark traps. Some peopleflag them.



So if a kid out squirrel hunting with their dad stepped on a trap it wouldn't hurt them at all?   I'm not familiar with traps and how they work to grab the yote's and other stuff.


----------



## watashot89 (Dec 10, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> I didnt say crap about your trapping..So next time a private land owner dont let ya'll trap his farms..Thank a dog hunter for that!



The only people that don't let a trapper on their property are fools. Let's think about this, coyotes, bobcats, fox. Their all predators. Trapping is beneficial to anyone that hunts, or like their dog. Dog hunters keep trappers from thinning out coyotes all so they can catch a coon.


----------



## watashot89 (Dec 10, 2010)

lbzdually said:


> So if a kid out squirrel hunting with their dad stepped on a trap it wouldn't hurt them at all?   I'm not familiar with traps and how they work to grab the yote's and other stuff.



It wouldnt hurt them. They would just pull out of the trap. Ive caught a dozen house cats before in these traps, and all you do it let them out and their fine. If it don't hurt a cat, it just ain't gunna hurt someones foot.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 10, 2010)

watashot89 said:


> It wouldnt hurt them. They would just pull out of the trap. Ive caught a dozen house cats before in these traps, and all you do it let them out and their fine. If it don't hurt a cat, it just ain't gunna hurt someones foot.



Thanks for the info.  I would like to set some traps around my property.  The yotes have woke me up several times raising cane less than a hundred yards from my house.


----------



## watashot89 (Dec 10, 2010)

They're a serious problem. Its the same at my uncles house. We got 41 in a week last month from around his house. And we're gunna set a couple more times after christmas. Hopefully we'll be seeing more fawns this spring/summer.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 10, 2010)

Yep, three years ago we had 8 that would come out in the field when we had a food plot planted, this year, I haven't seen but one all year.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 10, 2010)

#2 double spring Victor. I`m typin` with this finger that I just took out of the trap.


----------



## Benjie Boswell (Dec 10, 2010)

ranger374 said:


> i was thinking about exploring some of the oconee NF around redlands, but i don't know if there is any NF land outside of the WMA there--anybody know???



All the NF land in Greene County is part of Redlands.


----------



## watashot89 (Dec 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> #2 double spring Victor. I`m typin` with this finger that I just took out of the trap.



Exactly. Thank you.


----------



## ELIWAITS (Dec 10, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> I didnt say crap about your trapping..So next time a private land owner dont let ya'll trap his farms..Thank a dog hunter for that!



as a private land owner i have never had anyone set a trap on my land as i know of but coon hunters have been a problem since day one not just crossing over the line but turning out on my land without the ok soooo.... im gonna take the trappers side on this one maybe theyll catch all the yotes and we will all be happy from the deer hunting point anyway


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 10, 2010)

watashot89 said:


> The only people that don't let a trapper on their property are fools. Let's think about this, coyotes, bobcats, fox. Their all predators. Trapping is beneficial to anyone that hunts, or like their dog. Dog hunters keep trappers from thinning out coyotes all so they can catch a coon.


I'll make sure and tell the folks around here that...


----------



## Throwback (Dec 10, 2010)

It seems a lot of people have an idea of what traps do to animals and people from what they saw on disney or a PETA ad. 

T


----------



## famlytraprz (Dec 10, 2010)

x2 Nic,  wish they had a coon hunting forum.


----------



## iowa-boy (Dec 10, 2010)

poolecw said:


> What about the $5,000 coon dog that gets his leg broken from getting caught in a trap set on public land?  Or the dog that gets his neck snapped into from a conibear trap?  Is the trap owner liable?
> 
> I won't steal or damage any trap I see on public land, but I will stick a limb in it to set it off.  I don't think people should be allowed to set traps on public land.  The only exception woulde be rubber jaw traps.
> 
> I am not anti trapping.  My uncle trapped and I also have trapped as a hobby.  I support trapper rights, however, I think they should not be set on public land where people run their dogs.



public land is public land. for any and all to use as the laws pertain. by setting off a trap that is legally there is distrubing and harassing to the trapper in which case you might find yourself on the wrong side of the law if caught.


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 10, 2010)

Do you have to have your name on all traps in GA? I've heard you do in states up north..


----------



## watashot89 (Dec 10, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> Do you have to have your name on all traps in GA? I've heard you do in states up north..



By law in Georgia you have to have every trap tagged with name and address, or your permanent trappers number.


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 10, 2010)

And these coyote traps want kill a coon?Watashot89 What yall do with the coon yall catch? You ever just turn em loose?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 10, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> And these coyote traps want kill a coon?Watashot89 What yall do with the coon yall catch? You ever just turn em loose?





Did that trap on my finger kill me?


----------



## javery (Dec 10, 2010)

No they won't kill a coon.They're not designed to kill any animal.If
you catch a non target animal you release it.


----------



## jigman29 (Dec 10, 2010)

I think to many people are misinformed about what traps are capable of.They won't break a dogs leg or even cause more than a little discomfort.I have had my son catch his hand in one when he was 3 and he cried for a few minutes and nothing more.As far as conibears they have to be set below the waterline if I am not mistaken so you should never have an issue with a dog getting in one if it is set legal.I dog hunt more than any other type I do and have no worries about my dog getting in a trap in the least.


----------



## ranger374 (Dec 10, 2010)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by ranger374
> you don't see trappers on here saying dog hunters can hunt all they want as long as they are on their own land.





GA DAWG said:


> Oh you dont???



ok show me a post on here where a trapper said that.  not trying to be a smart *** or anything, i just have not seen on here where a trapper said anyting like that.



> Benjie Boswell Quote:
> Originally Posted by ranger374
> i was thinking about exploring some of the oconee NF around redlands, but i don't know if there is any NF land outside of the WMA there--anybody know???
> 
> All the NF land in Greene County is part of Redlands



thanks, thats what i thought.



> GA DAWG And these coyote traps want kill a coon?  Watashot89 What yall do with the coon yall catch? You ever just turn em loose?



if it's in the northern coon zone--yes--unless you are trapping under a nusiance permit.  southern zone coons can be kept.  

i have caught 3 so far this year--they were released unharmed--was not targeting coon.

i don't think that trappers are mad when dog hunters hunt the same land they are trapping.  what makes them mad is when people talk about tampering(setting off their traps, pulling them up, letting caught animals--not dogs go, etc)with their traps.  i would have no problem with the dog hunter opening up the trap and releasing the dog.

i for one would be all for having a specified time durring trapping season to trap WMA's or NF lands, and a seperate specified time for small game dog hunters to hunt.

legal coil spring or long spring traps not set in water cant have a jaw opening larger that 5.75".  these type traps are not going to break a dogs leg.  that is why GA put this restriction on the trap size.  we ain't setting mountian lion or bear traps to catch a bobcat or fox.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Dec 10, 2010)

I think one reason dog hunters, no COON hunters get so upset is they think we are going to decimate the coon population.  I dont think they realize the numbers we have here in Ga.  As trappers we see far more coons than doggers do, so we dont see it as a big deal.  As far as someone stepping on a trap, it wouldnt make a hill of beans. .  Step... Snap.... dang that scared me! Thats about all it would amount to.  If a trap is properly cared for and set, it will not do any harm to any animal other than maybe the occasional cut.  I dont trap public land so i really dont have a dog in the race, just trying to clarify things.   I cant beleive some people would be disrespectful enough to go against fellow sportsmen and women by arguing over the use of land.  To the fella whos gonna set off any traps he finds . . . . . .be careful, some of these trappers are big burly backwoods kinda men that wouldnt hesitate to hand out a butt whippin or two.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Did that trap on my finger kill me?



How do we know you're not really Superman and that trap would have tore a normal man's finger clean off?


----------



## watashot89 (Dec 10, 2010)

ranger374 said:


> ok show me a post on here where a trapper said that.  not trying to be a smart *** or anything, i just have not seen on here where a trapper said anyting like that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



X2. Northern zone we release them. We released 11 so far this year in dawsonville. On the other hand, when we run traps in sandersville we'll catch, keep, and skin over 50.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Dec 11, 2010)

I cant keep em out of my sets in one particular location.  Ive even caught them at scent post sets with coyote urine.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 11, 2010)

a lot of trappers today use laminated, short chained, base plated double swiveled (OR MORE) traps with a shock spring on them. These are designed to keep the coyote/fox in the same shape it was in before it was caught--for the live market. 

Personally, I don't trap for the live market, but I do use cast jawed traps, which have a very wide surface, short chains, shock springs, etc because I 1) want to cause as little discomfort as possible to the target animals  and 2) i trap an area with a lot of free roaming pets because people have no concept of private property rights anymore. 

I caught a dog last year across the front pad of his foot. He was sitting there looking bored waiting on someone to release him. when he was released he just walked off, no limp, no cut foot,etc. He barely tore up the are around the trap. 

what a lot of people don't realize, other than the obvious, is when a dog is caught, they normally don't react by freaking out like a wild animal such as a coyote. they are used to being on leashes, etc  and after the intial shock wears off, they basically sit there and wait on something to happen. 

and there is a lot of research/ancedotal evidence that rubber jawed traps are actually WORSE for their feet than non rubber jawed traps because the rubber constricts blood flow to the feet, whereas a offset jawed non rubber jawed one doesn't. 

T


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 11, 2010)

lbzdually said:


> How do we know you're not really Superman and that trap would have tore a normal man's finger clean off?



Chuck Norris calls Nic "Sir"


----------



## Throwback (Dec 11, 2010)

keep in mind the trap Nic used is an old design, the newer designs with laminated jaws/wide cast jaws, shock springs, offset jaws, etc do even LESS damage overall. 

T


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 11, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Chuck Norris calls Nic "Sir"



The boogieman checks his closet for Nic before he goes to bed.


----------



## RANGER 461 (Dec 12, 2010)

Maybe we should keep public land for trapping,not for running dogs.Take my dog with me to check my trap line,been caught a few times not a scratch.Better let those trappers do there job or your dogs may just be a snack for a yote.


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 12, 2010)

RANGER 461 said:


> Maybe we should keep public land for trapping,not for running dogs..


See that was uncalled for..I had almost got over it and you post something like that..Maybe we should just keep it for deer and turkey hunting and lose it for trappers and doggers..  Thats what its gonna come down to if we dont try and get along


----------



## ranger374 (Dec 13, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> See that was uncalled for..I had almost got over it and you post something like that..Maybe we should just keep it for deer and turkey hunting and lose it for trappers and doggers..  Thats what its gonna come down to if we dont try and get along



well GA DAWG i finally agree with you on that remark--it was uncalled for.  we all need to just get along.


----------



## thomas gose (Dec 14, 2010)

RANGER 461 said:


> Maybe we should keep public land for trapping,not for running dogs.Take my dog with me to check my trap line,been caught a few times not a scratch.Better let those trappers do there job or your dogs may just be a snack for a yote.





GA DAWG said:


> See that was uncalled for..I had almost got over it and you post something like that..Maybe we should just keep it for deer and turkey hunting and lose it for trappers and doggers..  Thats what its gonna come down to if we dont try and get along



its already hard enough to find an open gate on public land without the small game hunters fighting on a public forum.


----------



## booboo7353 (Dec 14, 2010)

On Oconee natl forest can you trap even though it is closed right now for deer hunting??


----------



## ghill4 (Jan 9, 2011)

ranger374 said:


> i was thinking about exploring some of the oconee NF around redlands, but i don't know if there is any NF land outside of the WMA there--anybody know???



Most of redlands in Greene co is WMA


----------

